# Carrying weight differently after a baby



## emyandpotato

I'm certain I'm not imagining things; I look totally different now than I did before LO. And no I'm not talking saggy boobs and wider hips (well, that too). I'm at my 'normal' weight now, what I have generally been throughout my teen and adult life when I'm not purging or on a binging spree. I'm 22, about 5'5, and 9.4 stone. 

When I was 19 and at this weight I wasn't happy with myself, but I wasn't huge and I could have probably bared my stomach in private without embarrassment, and on a good day I felt thin and almost confident. My tummy was flat and although I've always been curvy I was skinny curvy, IYKWIM? 

Now though, I look massive. In clothes it isn't an issue so much but naked I'm gross. My tummy is just a huge fat bulge, and I'm sure my legs and arms are bigger. Even my ribs seem covered in lard. I'm honestly not imagining things, I really am bigger and more wobbly than before. I know loose skin is a part of it but surely it isn't all?! Maybe looser stomach muscles from pregnancy but my LO is 2 and I work out quite a bit. Is fat simply stored differently after a baby?! Even at 115lbs I wasn't looking skinny. Anyone else found a totally different body reflection after kids? Do I simply have to accept that my 'skinny weight' is lower!?


----------



## Ceejay123

I carry weight different now, after Riley. 

I used to carry everything on my backside/stomach... Now it's my hips/thighs. Haha. X


----------



## Jaxvipe

I have definitely changed after having DD. I am carrying it alot more in my stomach :cry: it sucks!!


----------



## emyandpotato

Do you guys look bigger in general? I am just mindboggled over how much fatter in general I look :shrug:


----------



## Claudia83

emyandpotato said:


> Do you guys look bigger in general? I am just mindboggled over how much fatter in general I look :shrug:

YES! I have never been thin, but I had been this 'big' before and didn't look like THIS. I use to carry weight pretty evenly, now, it's VERY centered on my stomach! :growlmad:


----------



## emyandpotato

Claudia83 said:


> emyandpotato said:
> 
> 
> Do you guys look bigger in general? I am just mindboggled over how much fatter in general I look :shrug:
> 
> YES! I have never been thin, but I had been this 'big' before and didn't look like THIS. I use to carry weight pretty evenly, now, it's VERY centered on my stomach! :growlmad:Click to expand...

This is what I mean. WHY do I look a porky pig even at 120lbs?! It's not fair :cry: It's gone all on my tummy now, but I don't think I've lost from anywhere else :shrug:


----------



## starangel27

Mines now all on my hips I'm so out of proportion I'm a 12 hips but 6 or 8 waist


----------



## Mummy May

I look different, I'm not sure where but I know I do lol! I lost my boobs after Florence though and got them back after Rory so pleased with that lol xx


----------



## emyandpotato

My boobs are totally deflated now that my milk is all gone. But I quite like that, they've always been a 34E and I feel that they're much more elegant as 32Ds xD


----------



## dan-o

Getting older definitely plays a part in this too. You get lumper and saggier, lovely lol. :haha:
My remedy right now is strength training, its really helping tone things up. Would also like to lift weights, but don't have time just yet.


----------



## lily28

^ I do free weights when I have some time, and I walk a lot :)


I gained 20 kilos with my pregnancy, lost aprox 17 in 5 months, the majority the first 3 months. I was slightly underweight when I started.

For me no nothing changed really. I carry the weight same way as always, and I'm not very young either, I'm 33. Only difference is my boobs that got a lot larger. I'm back in my old clothes at last.

I had my fat percentage measured yesterday at the local body building club, and I'm 22% which is considered fit/lean. I didn't do much tbh, but breastfeeding, some weights and walking. I must start pilates asap to see some results at my belly.

BTW I'm fitter now that I'm mid 30s and just had a baby than I was in my early 20s :) I did a fat measure when I was 21 and I was aprox 40% fat.


----------



## Charlee

I've always been average weight, I'm 5'7 and was between 9-11 stone pre pregnancy but I always had a flat stomach and a thin face, not all my weight goes on my stomach :(


----------

